# Projecto GlobColour da ESA melhora conhecimento dos Oceanos



## Vince (8 Mai 2008 às 11:53)

O GlobColour é um projecto da ESA que disponibiliza dados  de vários sensores de diferentes satélites para fins educativos e investigação que permitem agora estudar melhor os oceanos, a biologia marinha e o ciclo de carbono.











> *Ocean Carbon Cycle Research Gets Boost From Satellite Data*
> 
> ScienceDaily (May 7, 2008) — The Earth’s oceans play a vital role in the carbon cycle, making it imperative that we understand marine biological activity enough to predict how our planet will react to the extra 25000 million tonnes of carbon dioxide humans are pumping into the atmosphere annually.
> 
> ...


----------

